# Layering HTV Glitter



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Evening!

I have seen alot of people lately layering glitter htv.. I have been doing vinyl for years and I have always heard it was a NO NO to layer glitter on top of glitter. I also think the instructions that comes with my glitter HTV says do not layer. Has anyone out there done it with any success???

TIA!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I am in the same boat with you and anxiously wait for feedback on any long term success....or failures.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Man...with all the glitter being used now...and many instances found of people layering it you would think somebody on here would have some experience to share.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

with the textured glitter I just cut around it and place the contour. looks layered but is not. the textured stuff does not last with the layer. it will separate

now the flat glitter stuff that looks like pieces of glitter in it that I have layered with success


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

sttbtch said:


> with the textured glitter I just cut around it and place the contour. looks layered but is not. the textured stuff does not last with the layer. it will separate
> 
> now the flat glitter stuff that looks like pieces of glitter in it that I have layered with success


I concur with Aimee. Glitter is not intended for layering. I have seen what appears to layers but is tight registration cut colors.


----------



## tinysartshop (Jul 22, 2012)

We've cut loads of multi color glitter. We have a 12" x 24" laser cutter that cuts glitter HTV super. We just design with a couple colors then separate the art like its 2 colors only its 2 tightly reg vinyl sheets. I've attached a sample of a pretty detailed cut with copper and silver film. The team is a JR's version of Houston Soccer team. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz5NQmtGDlmzNFVXdU4yTFdVWkk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Tiny...I gather from your post that you are not physically layering one color of glitter over the top of another color of glitter?


----------



## tinysartshop (Jul 22, 2012)

treadhead, no overlap, we are doing tight registration vinyl cuts. I say tight but we usually try to have a 2 pt gap where the colors meet. this gives us a bit of wiggle room when you have to transfer the second color.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

treadhead said:


> Tiny...I gather from your post that you are not physically layering one color of glitter over the top of another color of glitter?


That is correct. You are actually cutting each color to butt up to the others or leave a slight 2pt difference as was suggested without actually overlapping.


----------

